# New labour regulations



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bar 10 exceptions, foreigners working in Egypt must obtain a permit from the ministry of manpower or other state bodies, as part of new regulations Egypt has announced on Monday.

Foreign correspondents working in Egypt and embassy and consulate staff are among those exempted.

The permit granted to foreigners will either allow them to work in Egypt for a year or less, the ministry said in a decree, which was published in the state’s official gazette.

They will be required to pay a fee of 3,000 Egyptian pounds (around $383), while applying for the permit. Should a worker renew their permit, the fee will rise starting from the fourth year. Over the years, it can gradually rise to a maximum of 12,000 Egyptian pounds (approximately $1,530).

“It is inadmissible for foreigners to work” without obtaining the permit, the decree said.

Other than the ministry and its offices, state agencies like the General Authority for Investment and Free Zones and the Egyptian General Petroleum Corporation can grant the permits to foreigners.

The new regulations also set a cap on the percentage of foreigners working in an institution. The number of foreigners cannot exceed 10 percent, unless an exception is granted by an “exceptions committee.”

Should an exception be granted, the organisation will have to pay 10,000 Egyptian pounds annually (around $1,277). The fee will rise by a thousand pounds every year for five years until it reaches a maximum of 15,000 Egyptian pounds (over $1915).

This content is from :Aswat Masriya


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Where can foreigners find all the rules officially rather than posted in a newspaper?

What are the rules now for freelance work if you are not working full-time and just do occasional work?

Advice from a lawyer: say it is a hobby and you are not getting paid!!


----------

